# New EMT Study App!



## epicEMT (Jun 11, 2014)

EMT Study is a great tool to help identify your weak areas in EMS. Highly recommend it if you are planning on taking the NREMT soon. Check it out guys and let me know what you think so far.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/emt-study/id886062905?mt=8&uo=4


----------



## epicEMT (Jul 7, 2014)

EMT Study is on sale for the next 2 days. Get it fast!


----------



## epicEMT (Nov 2, 2014)

EMT Study is now on android! Check it out in the google play store!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.epicmedic.stephen.emt_study


----------



## Carac Roberts (Mar 23, 2016)

This app works great! I wish I had this to help with my test.


----------

